# Mailman package not properly compiled?



## viniciusferrao (May 15, 2014)

Hello guys,

I'm suffering to set up mailman with postfix due to the old know and shameless GID authentication. Everything appears to be fine, but mailman appears to be compiled with the option --with-mail-gid=mailnull. I don't know exactly if this GID is something correlated with sendmail because I'm not a sendmail guy, but it appears to be.

The question is if it's expected. This does not appears to be right, but I don't have the experience required in FreeBSD's pkg system to assume that's correct. If not, is there a way to fix this without recompiling the mailman package? I'm putting all my coins in FreeBSD's pkg system, so I'm building the system only with binary packages.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (May 16, 2014)

I'm not exact sure, I don't use mailman or postfix, but the port has an option to turn on postfix integration. Which isn't enabled by default because the default mail server is sendmail. If you need the postfix integration you'll have to build from ports.


```
===> The following configuration options are available for mailman-2.1.18.1:
     DOCS=on: Build and/or install documentation
     HTDIG=off: - EXPERIMENTAL - htdig integration patches
     NAMAZU2=off: Make private archives searchable with namazu2
     NLS=on: Native Language Support
====> Integrate with which MTA?: you have to select exactly one of them
     SENDMAIL=on: for use with sendmail
     EXIM4=off: for use with exim4
     POSTFIX=off: for use with postfix
     COURIER=off: for use with courier
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```


----------



## viniciusferrao (May 18, 2014)

Hello @SirDice. Thank you. I ended up compiling `mailman` from ports with the Postfix option and everything went fine.

Perhaps it would be nice to have things like this in the pkg system:

mailman-sendmail
mailman-postfix
mailman-exim
mailman-whateverMTAitSupports

But this is another discussion.

Thank you once again.


----------

